
Munchery’s chief customer experience officer leaves company (after 5 mo) - joshjkim
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/16/muncherys-chief-customer-experience-officer-leaves-company/
======
shostack
I always wished there was a browser extension that would take an article about
a high-profile resignation and overlay the real story, or a translated version
of what is likely to be the real story.

The actual nitty gritty dirt of how things went down is honestly fascinating
to read and I wish more of those sorts of stories were published, although I
fully understand and respect why they are not. These discussions don't happen
frequently in one's career (well, hopefully not), and so they can be valuable
experiences to learn from when they happen to others.

~~~
joshjkim
ha yes, these are always juicy (having seen a few from the inside...). I would
have loved to see the maneuverings during E. Pao's departure from Reddit, for
example. Overall, for most the execs and companies, a healthy severance
package and accelerated vesting on equity is usually enough to keep things
quiet with a separation agreement that contains a mutual non-disparagement
clause.

On a separate note, Zenefits recent public breakup is one that wasn't spared,
and Buzzfeed did a decent job summarizing IMO:

[http://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/zenefits-ceo-parker-
con...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/zenefits-ceo-parker-conrad-steps-
down-after-compliance-failu#.vgrAnXqAp)

[http://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/how-high-flying-
zenefit...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/how-high-flying-zenefits-
fell-to-earth)

